# Red Fire & Orange Bee Shrimps in Big Al's North York



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Al's North York should have _Red Fire_ & _Orange Bee Shrimps_ now.

Have anybody seen them?

I think that 'Orange Bee Shrimps' is, in fact, _orange sunskirt shrimps_.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought an orange bee last spring from BANY... And yes it was an orange sunkist... It was labeled wrong i guess... I had also bought a crystal black too and it was labeled as a black diamond... 
The red fire would probably be taiwan fire reds?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was at Menagerie today and they had some Fire Reds.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Big Al's North York should have _Red Fire_ & _Orange Bee Shrimps_ now.
> 
> Have anybody seen them?
> 
> I think that 'Orange Bee Shrimps' is, in fact, _orange sunskirt shrimps_.


Iirc the csr said what I was looking at was orange sunskirt shrimps when I was looking for amanos a few days ago. They had about 20ish approx just when I was looking at them and iirc the csr said the reds I was looking at was red fires. I did not check if they had orange bees as that was not what I was looking for then. Hope that helps.


----------

